# At the LB&M...



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

today as I walk in this guys whining about how his personal freedoms are being infringed by the anti-tobacco laws.

As I was leaving, the same asshat was talking about how seeing two men holding hands had made him sick and how there out to be a law against it.

Are most people willing to give up the freedoms of others so long as theirs remain secure?


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Demented said:


> today as I walk in this guys whining about how his personal freedoms are being infringed by the anti-tobacco laws.
> 
> As I was leaving, the same asshat was talking about how seeing two men holding hands had made him sick and how there out to be a law against it.
> 
> Are most people willing to give up the freedoms of others so long as theirs remain secure?


Reading your post, I'm reminded of a quote from my favorite Sci-Fi author Robert Heinlein: 'Most people never ask "please pass a law to keep me from doing something that I know is bad for me", they always ask "please pass a law to keep so & so from doing something that I don't like" '.

Unfortunately, that's the world we seem to live in. :hn Hang in there!

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

alley00p said:


> Reading your post, I'm reminded of a quote from my favorite Sci-Fi author Robert Heinlein: 'Most people never ask "please pass a law to keep me from doing something that I know is bad for me", they always ask "please pass a law to keep so & so from doing something that I don't like" '.


 Never heard that quote before, but it certainly rings true! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

As a smoker and a guy with many gay friends, this hits home with me. It's amazing how close-minded some people can be. This is a great example for this forum. Thanks for sharing.


:ss :w :ss


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

alley00p said:


> ... they always ask "please pass a law to keep so & so from doing something that I don't like" '.


Wow, unfortunately I know too many people that think and act that way.

Although I prefer to give them the benefit of the doubt and just assume that saying those type things is just a knee-jerk reaction and they'd feel differently after some thought. Is that naive, lol?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I found a way to be a lot happier with all the goofy shit going on nowadays.
I do what I want when I want.
I appreciate my self-ordained freedom, and realize how happy it makes me.
Realizing that, I wish the same for everyone else. 

I've learned how to ignore pretty much anything that's happening anywhere at any moment. It's fiercely liberating.

And when someone feels the need to tell me that what I'm doing or how I'm living doesn't suit them, I listen respectfully and say "Thank You for your concern."
Blows their minds every time, creates instant silence, and I go back to being happy and stupid. :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Demented said:


> today as I walk in this guys whining about how his personal freedoms are being infringed by the anti-tobacco laws.
> 
> As I was leaving, the same asshat was talking about how seeing two men holding hands had made him sick and how there out to be a law against it.
> 
> Are most people willing to give up the freedoms of others so long as theirs remain secure?


But if you had it YOUR way people would not act that way, right? See by complaining about people complaining you are still just complaining. Nothing wrong with complaining about the actions and views of others but keep it real... we all want what we want. Even if what you want is for someone else it is still what YOU want. That is how it works. We all push for what we want and if enough of us agree and we get a strong enough voice we might possibly shape the system in our favor a bit.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

shilala said:


> I found a way to be a lot happier with all the goofy shit going on nowadays.
> I do what I want when I want.
> I appreciate my self-ordained freedom, and realize how happy it makes me.
> Realizing that, I wish the same for everyone else.
> ...


So you've become Libertarian? LOL (Not that that is a bad thing...so am I )

I was never really into politics but have recently decided to look into what I believe. And when I started reading, and looking at what I "stood for" I realized that I had been really standing for what other people in my "circle" stood for...I was not my own person. I looked at who *I *wanted to be, and it really changed my life.

Are there certain things that I don't agree with or don't like and would personally not do? YES! But do I want our Government to step in and stop other people from doing that? NO! Because I dont want the Government telling ME what to do, so do unto others as you would have done to you!


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

But you are for government limitations it is just that the things you want limited, in your mind, are justifiable. Sex with animals. You are probably glad there are laws against it. Why? Because animals can't consent and probably because you don't want some neighborhood perv making it with your beloved family pet.

So some restrictions are justifiable and others are not. But who decides what is a justifiable restriction? The individual does. So in the end we are still and always at square one. In reality your enlightened view is that if it something is not justifiably wrong in your mind you are not opposed to it and you hope the people you are letting have a certain freedom will return the favor.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Whenever I hear the words "There ought to be a law..." I can't help but reply, "There ought to be a law keeping others from passing laws they think ought to be." 

Adding laws just makes honest people criminals. A Criminal should simply be a violent offender, or one who takes that which is not theirs. Instead we even have some places in the nation that has made being homeless a misdemanor...what the hell is that?

Really, people are using legislation to replace social policy and etiquette, and I find that incredibly disturbing.


----------

